# My salon wants to sell cosmetics... help



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Mar 31, 2011)

I recently got a job at this really awesome salon as the head makeup artist, and she wants to start using a line exclusively and selling it in the store.  We get 40% all MAC products, so she was thinking about using MAC and selling it for like 10-15% to consumers.  Then I was telling her about all the palettes over in China and how if you buy them in bulk, you can get them cheap.  I have been trying to look for different makeup manufactorers as well to see what the deal is, maybe she could get her own line, but I haven't had much luck with that besides the conservatorie, and I'm not interested in what they have.

I was thinking also NYX is a great brand to sell because I look at it as the poor man's MAC... and we get that for discount too..  What do you guys think?  Any suggestions, brands, manufactorers, etc?

Thanks 

This makeup I would also be using strictly, so then when the client gets their makeup done I would make a face chart and then they would be able to buy the product.

I'm also gonna tell her about Crown brushes, cuz u can get them and get your company name on them and stuff, and crown isnt bad, I had a classmate buy a set of their brushes at the beauty show we went to in NYC..


----------



## BombDiggity (Mar 31, 2011)

I think, not that I'm at all involved in professional MU application or anything lol, that going for a product like mac is a better idea. only because they have such a variety in foundation. I bought a Beauties factory 120 Pallet off eBay and it was reasonably priced and all the colors that I've used so far are really good. But I don't know how good a company like Beauties Factory would be as far as foundation would be concerned.


----------



## xjackie83 (Mar 31, 2011)

I think everyone knows MAC, so I would try to be different.  Like using Makeup Forever.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, I would say MAC because of the variety too, but its pricey - and its bad enough I'm already spending $$ on makeup application, I might be afraid to spend the extra $$ on the actual makeup in one shot (regardless of the discount).  Know what I mean?


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 31, 2011)

I like the MUFE idea.......however, if you don't get a discount on that, I would go with NYX.  It's more affordable for your clients.


----------



## lolaB (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you can't buy/resell products with your pro discount, and there are restrictions in place to prevent bulk purchasing. I haven't been a pro member for a while, though, so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2011)

You can't sell MAC cosmetics because they do not allow resell. My suggestion is contact companies and see which companies allow resell. If you become a distributor (as a seller) they may give your salon different prices than what they sell to pros. I know Youngblood Minerals allows resell in salons and Bed Head. Those are the only two that are on the top of my head.



> Originally Posted by *CHaNGiNGFaCESx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I recently got a job at this really awesome salon as the head makeup artist, and she wants to start using a line exclusively and selling it in the store.  *We get 40% all MAC products, so she was thinking about using MAC and selling it for like 10-15% to consumers.*  Then I was telling her about all the palettes over in China and how if you buy them in bulk, you can get them cheap.  I have been trying to look for different makeup manufactorers as well to see what the deal is, maybe she could get her own line, but I haven't had much luck with that besides the conservatorie, and I'm not interested in what they have.
> 
> ...


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 31, 2011)

Can the salon work directly with MAC not as a resell but a distributor?


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 31, 2011)

I like the NYX idea because they are good products and affordable.  They also have good dupes for MAC.  So if you use MAC products to do their face you can always point them in the direction of a good dupe with NYX for purchase.  Also, I think you can contract with NYX for resale.  I've seen it for sale on cherry culture and on makeup geek websites.  Personally, I wouldn't limit myself to just one brand and only sell that.  I'm a girl that likes variety so I'd offer some different stuff.


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, I know the makeup forever idea is definitely out.  Way too expensive... I think she's either prob gonna go with trying to do something with NYX or finding her own stuff..


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can the salon work directly with MAC not as a resell but a distributor?


 Not that I'm aware of. They don't allow anyone to distribute their product other than Macy's.


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, the only reason they had mentioned MAC is because they see people selling it at the flea markets, but I told them its more than likely 99% the fake MAC anyways, that's why they can legally do it or who knows what is legal and what is not at the Flea Markets... I know I've bought some bootleg Air Force ones there before, HA!

I'm thinkiing more and more about NYX cuz as a professional we get 30% off and then I'm going to look into how to retail it, because sooooo many places near us retail it, like all the beauty supply stores and so forth, so I know you can do it


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can't sell MAC cosmetics because they do not allow resell. My suggestion is contact companies and see which companies allow resell. If you become a distributor (as a seller) they may give your salon different prices than what they sell to pros. I know Youngblood Minerals allows resell in salons and Bed Head. Those are the only two that are on the top of my head.


I like your idea and agree that you should contact companies to see which ones allow distribution at salons.

NYX prolly would be the easiest one, but aren't they easily accessible now?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like your idea and agree that you should contact companies to see which ones allow distribution at salons.
> 
> NYX prolly would be the easiest one, but aren't they easily accessible now?


 Not really but depends on the area. I know where I live no one sells NYX and the nearest place to me is like 60 miles away. People who dislike buying on the internet would be a great market to tap into.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh, ok... I was just curious because all the wig shops here carry most of the NYX line, and what they don't, you could find at HEB or ULTA...

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Mar 31, 2011)

MAC is great, but not as many people will be able to afford it.  I like the idea of using NYX and MUFE.  I think that's a winning combo!  I know you can't resell MAC at the pro discount, as I just looked into getting my own discount and that was a big red flag.  So don't resell your discounted MAC.  Lady Burd cosmetics is great and they sell to people that want to put their own label on the makeup.  B*Slap Cosmetics is Lady Burd cosmetics with B*Slap packaging.  Look them up online and you will see the amazing discounts! For example, one of B*Slaps items is $35, when Lady Burd is selling it for $7 and some change. I know I would buy Clinique right up. I always do and I started in Clinique 12+ yrs ago over a makeover in a chair at the mall. And now I should own stock in the business, I have so much of their products! LOL Just some thoughts. Hope it helps.


----------



## LAminerals (Mar 31, 2011)

If shes interested in having her own brand there are a lot of private label companies. I'm not one of them! Google private label and you'll be busy for a while looking at all of the options!


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, I spoke with NYX today and we are able to get wholesale from them.  And it's not that we're going to be selling NYX like we're trying to be a store or something, so even if it is easily accessible, that's not the point.  The point of carrying the cosmetic in the store is when I do someone's makeup for any event, they more than likely are going to want to re-create the look, or if I do someones makeup for an event, especially a wedding, it is encouraged and recommended to have the lipstick with you for touch ups thru out the evening, so I know lipstick would always sell.  Then of course, people who are interested in re-creating the look, I'm sure eyeshadow, lipstick would be top sellers.  I have been in sales for a verrrrryyyy long time as well, so when I actually like the product and believe in something, I can sell it to anyone, I've always done well with sales positions.. plus why wouldn't you want to buy it?  It's affordable, you will have the exact colors and everything I just used and not have to write it down and then run to some store to find it or order online and wait.  It's about conveinence, people want things NOW NOW NOW... and don't wanna wait or have to go thru the trouble of going to another store to get it. 

So, anyways, I printed up everything I got from NYX for the application, and I'm going to the salon tomorrow for a blow out, so I'm going to bring the stuff from NYX over and propose that idea to her, hopefully she will do it.  I think NYX is cute, they are up and coming, they got the name NYX from a greek goddess, the makeup is actually good, affordable, a lot of dupe colors for MAC.. I love that the lipstick has the actual lipstick on the bottom in a little clear plastic so you can actually see the exact color.  I use a lot of NYX products anyways, lipsticks, concealer, jumbo pencil, eye base.. etc!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm excited!


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 1, 2011)

Woo hoo!!!!!! You made an excellent and affordable choice!  Your customers are going to really really like it!!!!


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Apr 1, 2011)

I know!  I'm excited, and guess what?  I went on a job interview last week for Bare Escentuals, and I got the call back today and have the 2nd interview tomorrow and Bare Escentuals gives 50% discount to employees and I happen to love mineral makeup, once that came out, I was hooked, it works well on my face! 

Also you know what I think is cute about NYX?  Their mascot is a Bichon Frise and I have a Maltese and they are related and I think it's so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 1, 2011)

You lucky girl!!!!!!!! Good luck on getting the job


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 1, 2011)

Sounds like you have it all under control. Go girl!


----------



## SarahNull (Apr 1, 2011)

I would sell MAC, NYX, but also other brands too. Maybe some mineral brands, but also some organic brands too.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 1, 2011)

YAY! Congrats on all your success!!


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, she doesn't want to sell all different brands, she wants one exclusive brand, that's it.  Makes it easier.


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *CHaNGiNGFaCESx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, she doesn't want to sell all different brands, she wants one exclusive brand, that's it.  Makes it easier.



NYX girl!!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NYX girl!!!!!



I have to agree. NYX.


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Apr 1, 2011)

Yup, I already printed out the documents NYX sent me, and I'm going to the salon today to talk about it.


----------



## ecochic (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm also contemplating a makeup line for my salon, there is an Ulta just a couple miles down the street from my salon and I want to offer a product that is not readily available elsewhere (NYX is sold there) so I am strongly considering Mirabella sold only to salons and spas..best of luck to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.facebook.com/?sk=app_2915120374#!/pages/Facade-Makeup-Artistry/207790335899124


----------



## xFRATTx (Apr 4, 2012)

Have you heard of Motives? They have a full beauty line that is affordable in my mind, especially since there a simple way to get their products at wholesale cost.  If you are interested let me know so I can get you some more information regarding the line and pricing.


----------



## ScarletNight (Oct 23, 2012)

NYX allows it, so does OCC if you're interested in that.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 23, 2012)

TIGI also has a brand of cosmetics that's sold exclusively to salons as does Youngblood.


----------



## Artonit Makeup (Oct 24, 2012)

Dont get the makeup from China. It is cheaper but you have to order a mini mun of 5000 of the same sku. So you have to invest to bring a product which not all the time but sometimes don't meet our FDA criteria. Also i would support the economy of our country with national manufacturers . We have great ones!!!


----------



## Artonit Makeup (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Artonit Makeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alice-inquieta (Jan 25, 2013)

NYX -good choice!!! Love NYX!!!

P.S. and good luck with your job!!


----------



## rubyredmua (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xFRATTx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you heard of Motives? They have a full beauty line that is affordable in my mind, especially since there a simple way to get their products at wholesale cost.  If you are interested let me know so I can get you some more information regarding the line and pricing.


 I love Motives, I personally use them on myself and on my clients. This is a great line to sell, I personally love selling it to my clients and they always seem to come back for more. NYX is a very nice brand too!


----------



## Alyssa Fowler (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm currently a cosmetology student wanting to be a make up artist. My question is your salon is private owned business and what makes what you are doing different from people going to places like MAC, Merle Norman, Origins, Sephora, Ulta, etc... all places that will do make overs and then sell their products? In high school I would go to origins to get facials and make overs for all my formal dances. They would always say that the make over was "free" if I buy 3 of their products. Which worked because like you said the clients want to learn how to replicate their look.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 31, 2013)

I would be THRILLED if I had my makeup done and it was with NYX.

1. It's affordable. Nothing worse than having a gorgeous face done and realizing just the lipliner is $20, the foundation $40, eyeshadow, $40, the mascara $25, etc.  You can do a full face with NYX very inexpensive and I like that.

2. If I didn't want to get everything that day I could find it in other stores or online.

3. I like the quality of NYX.


----------



## artistNexile (Jan 31, 2013)

I think you could offer some high end products along with cheaper productus but use mostly cheaper products and show women how they can take those products and use them to the best of their advantage. I don't know what the clientele is of the salon because that would matter also. I would just assume that if they are paying to have their makeup done they might not be willing to buy too many high end products also unless they have money to spend in one shot.


----------



## RaNae Envy (Sep 29, 2013)

I have been very successful with Motives Cosmetics! Alot of my clients have used Bare Minerals, MAC, Lancome etc and now are devoted to Motives! Personally,.. Ive done Photo Shoots, Videos, Weddings, Fashion Week NYC, Fashion Shows and worked with Salons to carry the line (they love the exclusivity)! Skys the Limit with Motives! Xoxo


----------



## makeupface (Jan 5, 2014)

Did you find a solution to this. I am actually looking to sell my own makeup and then try to get it in the salon I work in


----------



## makeupface (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm going through the same thing at my salon and with my clients.  They ask if they can buy makeup off of me especially after I get them glammed up for their event.  But I want carry something affordable, healthy and for all skin types


----------



## Sonia Rodriguez (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi, congrats and many blessings and success. I have been trying to reach NYX for quite some time. Can you recommend a contact person for me to call?_  would greatly appreciate it. thankyou_


----------



## DB2014 (Jan 29, 2014)

Does anyone have a good contact for Motives and NYX.  My Salon will open in mid-March and the brands I am looking at using/selling are Motives and NYX.


----------



## candicesj (Jan 30, 2014)

What an interesting topic! I love the business aspect of it. Sounds like NYX is a good choice for the salon you work at. For a different clientele selling a brand that is exclusively sold in spas and salons (high quality, higher end, completely natural or organic products, a brand that also sells non-cosmetic products) could be the way to go. I know that this is the type of products that has the most potential at getting me to spend my money, especially over a period of time. In fact, there's a salon I go to all the time to buy my moisturizer and a powder I like, occaisionally I get the cleanser or face mask... They probably make 15-20$ profit per product I buy from them! They do facials at this salon though so this brand they sell makes sense for that reason, and the focus is less on cosmetics, though they have some. For one-time event makeup like you do, it sounds like a less expensive brand is the way to go though.


----------



## Tamira Hamilton (Sep 3, 2014)

@@DB2014 did you find a Motives rep? I can help you and send you some information.


----------



## kay (Sep 10, 2014)

I would suggest Monave! You can buy wholesale products under their logo to resell, or purchase them private label to sell under your own logo at your salon.

The profit margins are excellent and all of their products are completely gluten free, cruelty free, and all natural.

You can check them out at www.Monave.com and request samples by emailing information @ monave.com


----------



## jdiva (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi,
Well if she really wants to make money off of her products I know of a company that sells vegan only products that she can make anywhere from 15-50% off of the products she

Jdiva


----------



## Alina12 (Sep 30, 2014)

To sell your cosmetics you have to come up with a good idea, I don't think that selling a cosmetic in bulk will help you, you have to come up a innovative idea which help you.


----------



## Solzco1 (Oct 13, 2014)

So nice to find a forum with people going through the same dilemmas as I am. I too will be starting my own nail bar/salon and I wanted to carry a few makeup lines such as MUFE, NARS, motives and urban decay. Congrats on your successful deal with NYX. That brand is pretty popular and a definite must have for all makeup lovers. I've actually tried contacting MUFE AND NARS but I got no responses. If anyone has had luck becoming distributors or getting them wholesale, please share your experiences.


----------

